# 48months.ie Network Issues



## Jazz01 (22 Nov 2019)

I'm on 3 network, via a third party named "48months". Up to yesterday evening, all was working as expected (able to make / receive calls & texts). I received an email stating that they've upgraded the network to 4G, then shortly after - lost network connectivity.

Been in discussion with online-"support" who after a few hours of first waiting and then going through network settings, they indicated that some users are having problems since the roll out to 4G. Few details on their forum, but nothing to resolve the issue.

Anyone else, on this forum, having issues with the mobile network under "48months". Anyone resolve their problems (aside from moving to a different network  ).


----------



## mathepac (22 Nov 2019)

Have you looked at your own phone settings? Some are "hard-set" to use 3G only and need to be reset to use 4G. 

On an iPhone (depending of software version) this would be Settings>Mobile Data>Mobile Data Options>Voice & Data  and select "4G"

Again depending on software version, it should reset to the new network automatically otherwise, hold Home and Power buttons simultaneously to re-boot.


----------



## Jazz01 (22 Nov 2019)

Yes, been through all the settings / reset etc... no "48" network available on manual scans. Can see other networks (3 / 3 - IRL / Vodofone / Meteor - IRL), just nothing for "48"


----------



## Lightning (22 Nov 2019)

There seem to have totally botched up the rollout of 4G to 48 users. 

Multiple posts in the 48months.ie forum indicate that users have lost all network coverage. 

@Jazz01 - Have you tried everything here?


----------



## mathepac (22 Nov 2019)

Could I suggest a change to the thread title as it seems to be specific to *48months.ie* and not a general issue?


----------



## Lightning (22 Nov 2019)

Done.


----------



## Jazz01 (22 Nov 2019)

CiaranT said:


> @Jazz01 - Have you tried everything here?



Yes, went through that last night & again this morning, but still no luck. It's over 24 hours since the issue first surfaced and there is nothing from 48months.ie in relation to this.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2019)

Jazz01 said:


> Yes, went through that last night & again this morning, but still no luck. It's over 24 hours since the issue first surfaced and there is nothing from 48months.ie in relation to this.



Posters on their website now states that you need to order a new sim via support.


----------



## Jazz01 (25 Nov 2019)

CiaranT said:


> Posters on their website now states that you need to order a new sim via support



Yes, saw that over the weekend. I had asked the online help, Friday morning when talking to them, if I needed a new sim and I was told "No, the issue will be sorted soon", but couldn't tell me how soon was his "soon"  

SIM card with a 3 to 5 delivery date!


----------



## Boyd (30 Nov 2019)

I just returned from holidays and 48 data, calls and texts are still working without doing anything. Perhaps try again with your old SIM...


----------



## Jazz01 (2 Dec 2019)

New SIM that arrived on Thursday, needed activation from online support - it wasn't possible to do such, via their web site. Things "back to normal" in respect of calls / texts & data. 

In relation to the old sim - that's found a home in the back of a drawer, where all such SIMs spend the last of their days.


----------

